# Career Advice



## Trandrackule (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi

I thought I would like to become a desktop support person, but have no confidence. I am 41 years old, and live in England. I have done some minor qualifications (city & guilds level 2 in IT support/systems & principles, MTA's in OS, Networking, & Security). I am trying, and struggling, to get a level 3 apprenticeship, as I am told that I have enough to apply for desktop support jobs.

I have three questions

1. Can anyone tell me if there is a way that I can practice troubleshooting? I don't know loads of people with computers that need fixing. Is there anywhere that I can access some sort of setup, where desktop support is simulated - I.e. where I am told there is a problem with a computer, and then I go into a lab and try to fix the issue.

2.Can anyone suggest good courses which would really improve my confidence, bearing in mind that money is definitely an object.

3.Is desktop support a good way to go, or should I do something else? Can anyone tell me the best thing to get into, considering my age, and the few qualifications I have. Is software a good place to go? I have not done any programming yet.

If anyone can help, I would be really grateful. I really need this.

Cheers


----------



## BBScaller (Jul 9, 2021)

Regarding question 1 really the best way to learn is by troubleshooting problems. I started desktop support in my mid-20's and despite technical certifications (Compaq, HP laser printers) I encountered a lot of issues in the field that the courses did not prepare me for. Prior to this IT was a hobby building/upgrading destop PCs for myself and my friends/family. This was in the MS-DOS/Windows 95/NT era. I am not aware of any kind of desktop support simulation that could teach you, maybe someone else can provide insight. Experience will be your best (and hardest) teacher.

I can't answer question 2, sorry, I don't have any experience with any courses.

Your age is a little long in the tooth for desktop support but you should consider it one of many stepping stones towards a career in project management. Be aware that as an IT worker your productivity will be closely monitored and used to determine compensation and employment status. Be prepared to work long, hard hours. Desktop support technicians are measured by the amount of trouble tickets they close. You will change employers frequently during your tenure. Do not expect job security or accolades for performing above expectations.









Product Manager, Project Manager, Agile Account Manager...


Hi there fellow group members, Who here works as a Product Manager, Project Manager, Agile Account Manager or in IT Support? Can you please tell me if your work life/personal life is balanced? Do you get to finish work on time? Are you expected to do anything work-related in your own time, for...




www.techsupportforum.com





Hopefully others here will share their experiences from working in this field.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've always found what was previously stated, once you have the training, using it is how you really learn. We all start at the same place, and practical experience usually trumps more training. The classroom is only the key to the door, you still have to perform after you get through the door.


----------



## pibuxo65 (Sep 5, 2021)

Technology changes rapidly, so it's best to practice on the spot! And get experience. Another thing is that you need to be prepared for risks in this area.


----------



## Emilywatson_21 (Sep 8, 2021)

You should follow your passion. Now the world has changed so I suggest opt for digital marketing.


----------



## BBScaller (Jul 9, 2021)

Emilywatson_21 said:


> You should follow your passion.


Probably the best advice. There are a lot of bad accountants that would make good artists and a lot of bad artists that would make good accountants.


----------



## Trandrackule (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi, I don't like the idea of digital marketing. I really hate adverts, and these big super-companies. I don't want to force that sh?? onto other people. I think the noble art of desktop support is more my game.


----------



## Trandrackule (Sep 7, 2021)

Trandrackule said:


> Hi, I don't like the idea of digital marketing. I really hate adverts, and these big super-companies. I don't want to force that sh?? onto other people. I think the noble art of desktop support is more my game.


I appreciate all opinions and comments though.


----------

